# past gentoo wel op me krappe hd'tjuh

## cybermans

ik heb in me laptop maar 6 gig in totaal zetten en nu ben ik bezig met kde te compileren en ik zie dat ik al 1.8 GiB in gebruik heb. Nu wou ik ff weten of het allemaal wel gaat passen.

hda1 = 100M boot

hda2 = 512M Swap

hda3 = 5+ GiB

----------

## Stuartje

Het gaat wel passen denk ik, alleen zal je bv nooit openoffice kunnen compileren omdat die 10 GB temp space nodig heeft.

Gelukkig bestaat er ook een binary van  :Smile: 

----------

## aequitas

ik zou me geen zorgen maken. 

Ik draai een server met 4 gig. Dus een basis installatie is niet zo groot. Hooguit 1 gb. 

Om wat extra ruimte te krijgen kun je na het emerge van programma's enkele tijdelijke bestanden weghalen. Ik weet niet precies meer welke omdat ik er met mijn 80 gig geen zorgen maak om de ene gb meer of minder. 

Vast wel iemand hier die het weet.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Ik draai een server met 4 gig. Dus een basis installatie is niet zo groot. Hooguit 1 gb.

 Waarom draai je KDE op een server ?

 *Quote:*   

> Om wat extra ruimte te krijgen kun je na het emerge van programma's enkele tijdelijke bestanden weghalen. Ik weet niet precies meer welke omdat ik er met mijn 80 gig geen zorgen maak om de ene gb meer of minder.

 

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

----------

## aequitas

 *garo wrote:*   

> Waarom draai je KDE op een server ?

 

Ik draai geen kde op een server. Heb ik dat gezegt? 

Kan zijn dat ik me vergist heb met de groote van een basisinstallatie. Had ooit een keer een root dir getart inclusief /proc  :Embarassed:  en die bevatten een kcore van 786 mb misschien daarom

Naast die distfiles was er toch nog eentje?

volgens mij in de /var ergens. Waar die alles compiled.

----------

## Rroet

downloaded sourcefiles:

/usr/portages/distfiles/

de build directory:

/var/tmp/portage/

----------

## cybermans

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Het gaat wel passen denk ik, alleen zal je bv nooit openoffice kunnen compileren omdat die 10 GB temp space nodig heeft.
> 
> Gelukkig bestaat er ook een binary van 

 

w000t das niet gezond man. beterz dan dat er ook een compiled versie van is. Hoop wel K6 geoptimized

----------

## iKiddo

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> Naast die distfiles was er toch nog eentje?
> 
> volgens mij in de /var ergens. Waar die alles compiled.

 

Ja, maar die blijft bijna altijd heel klein. Alleen als je een installatie stopt bewaard hij alle bestanden, anders alleen een paar kleine logs (die weg kunnen).

----------

## aequitas

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Het gaat wel passen denk ik, alleen zal je bv nooit openoffice kunnen compileren omdat die 10 GB temp space nodig heeft.
> 
> Gelukkig bestaat er ook een binary van 

 

Lijkt me dat die 10Gb aangeraden ruimte is. Ik heb een 6GB root partitie. En daar ding het makkelijk op. Ik had al heel wat andere dingen zoals X en zo gecompiled.

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Het gaat wel passen denk ik, alleen zal je bv nooit openoffice kunnen compileren omdat die 10 GB temp space nodig heeft.
> 
> Gelukkig bestaat er ook een binary van 

 

Het is "slechts" 2.5 Gig.

Java heeft ook zoiets nodig als je hem zelf compileert. Maar ook hier zijn er binaries.

----------

## Stuartje

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

>  *Stuartje wrote:*   Het gaat wel passen denk ik, alleen zal je bv nooit openoffice kunnen compileren omdat die 10 GB temp space nodig heeft.
> 
> Gelukkig bestaat er ook een binary van  
> 
> Het is "slechts" 2.5 Gig.
> ...

 

Ja? Ik heb nochtans iets opgevangen ooit van 10 GB   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nuja, het is veel en ik zal er mij niet aan wagen  :Smile: 

----------

## cybermans

ff lui mode uitgezet en naar www.openoffice.org gesurft:

How much hard drive space needed for a full build of OpenOffice.org including source? 

 The current recommendation is 3GB. 

The source code is ~328MB 

The build requires 2GB 

The creation of an installation set requires ~300MB. 

 How long does an OpenOffice.org build take? 

Our current experience is that a full build of OpenOffice.org is approximately 20 hours on a single CPU Pentium III with 256MB of RAM running Linux.

met dat laatste schiet ik natuurlijk ook geen ene flikker op. want is het een p3 500 of een p3 1000., Iemand het gedaan op een k6-450 of iets in die geest?

----------

